# Newbie



## Jethro85 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just started using Gimp this morning, I have used photoshop some in the past but only for editing minor stuff, I have never created anything before today. The first thing I did was create a sig for this forum, here it is :







then after that i made an avatar to match the sig:






I am pretty proud of both of these since they are my very first creations. 

I would like any feedback you have to offer.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2009)

great work

and welcome


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 5, 2009)

nice work


little suggestions
try adding a black border around the sig and avatar
make the animated text little bit slower   
and that thingy (mollusk, wht ever than yellow thing is) looks blurry on the sig


----------



## Splych (Jul 6, 2009)

Woow nicee. Better than my first works. Just as Dark has said. Add a 1px Black Border around the siggy and avatar. The Mollusk/Octupus/Squid does look blurry. Maybe it was the effect you tried?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he did it intentionally, so his name would stick out..

Great job, looks very nice, and Welcome!


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 6, 2009)

First: Welcome here, and welcome in the World of GIMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm also a Gimper, best App in my Opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Now: Everything was said...a nice black 1Px boarder for both, slower text, and maybe the octopus not that blured (a little too much...). Then it's realy 100% perfect. Realy nice done, I think the colors you've used match perfect, looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For your first time, that's an awesome work!

Btw: What are the Brushes and Font you used?


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Btw: What are the Brushes and Font you used?
> *Brushes from deviantart and font from dafont. i think the brushes came from grunge 3 and i THINK the font is called docteur atomic.*



First of all: Thanks for the suggestions and the warm welcomes!

I will post the updated pics soon, I was in a hurry when I made the .gif so I forgot to blur it to match the sig, but you are all right that there is too much blur on the octopus. I will cut the speed in half on the animation.


Coming soon:
AceKard skin that matches my sig
Psyduck (for my gf)
Kadabra (for fun because he rocks)


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 6, 2009)

new sig





new avatar





i couldn't find the spiraly brush that i used in the sig for my avatar. i guess that doesn't matter.

i changed the motion blur from 5 to 3 and added it to the avatar as well.

lol i made the avatar and then forgot the border so i had to go back in and merge a border layer into each frame. it took FOREVER!


----------



## Splych (Jul 6, 2009)

For some reason, I liked the old avatar better. Even though it was faster, this one looks a bit choppy. If you are making an AceKard skin, that must mean you own an AceKard. AceKard FTW!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 6, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> For some reason, I liked the old avatar better. Even though it was faster, this one looks a bit choppy. If you are making an AceKard skin, that must mean you own an AceKard. AceKard FTW!


he already posted the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165822


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 7, 2009)

Jethro85 said:
			
		

> new sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done 
it does really look good now!! 
like the border


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Closed


----------

